# Ask the Staff: Podcast Edition



## Justin

Starting on our second episode, we'll be answering selected questions submitted to this thread on the podcast. Try to think of questions that could provoke a discussion, or would be best answered on the podcast. We'll be picking the best, so don't expect everything posted in here to be answered.

Thanks!


----------



## Superpenguin

What are your thoughts on collectibles?


----------



## Murray

why are you doing another one


----------



## Trundle

Towards Jer (and Jubs too I suppose): What kind of feelings do you get looking back at a forum you created (or participated in) over 10 years ago? Are you proud of where it is now?


----------



## Cory

Is it difficult being a mod? On average how much time do you spend on TBT in 1 day?


----------



## ryan88

What made you want to be part of the staff?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Why isn't this in the podcast board?
Will Kayla ever return?
Who would win in a fight: Kaiaa or Tina?


----------



## Flop

How did Justin acquire his Disney obsession?

How many times has Justin been to Disney world/Disneyland? 

How many retraining orders have been filed against Justin for following Disney characters around the park?

Mulan or Pocahontas

Frozen or Tangled

The Hunchback of Notre Dame or Beauty and the Beast

Which is worse:  Bambi or Dumbo?


----------



## Thunder

i wanna hear what you guys think i sound like


----------



## f11

Thunder said:


> i wanna hear what you guys think i sound like


morgan freeman


----------



## unravel

Do the rap
Theme: History of TBT
also I wanna hear Gallows x Jubs sing this
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MP7m5VqQ6f8


----------



## Prof Gallows

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Do the rap
> Theme: History of TBT
> also I wanna hear Gallows x Jubs sing this
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MP7m5VqQ6f8



>Lionel Richie


You've got a ****ing deal. Just need to convince Justin. But make sure your next post is a question!!!


----------



## oath2order

ALRIGHTY.


When did you start playing Animal Crossing? How did you find the series?
What was your first video game ever?
Did you join any other Animal Crossing forums before TBT and if so, what?
How did you find TBT?
Who is Jubs?


----------



## unravel

Prof Gallows said:


> >Lionel Richie
> 
> 
> You've got a ****ing deal. Just need to convince Justin. But make sure your next post is a question!!!



Oh yeah I forgot to ask a question. Since you already answered my question about most embarrassing moment in Ask the staff I think I'm going to ask another question but you guys should answer this.

What was the worst punishment you received at school/home?


----------



## f11

Thought of anaconda by Nicki Minaj


----------



## Cariad

What was your first EVER gaming experience? (like which was the first game you remember playing)


----------



## Murray

What are your opinions on Tina Fey and plants?


----------



## Cress

Thunder said:


> i wanna hear what you guys think i sound like



Like Impa, but more masculine and Japanese. 

I need a question to ask. Uh... Can you give me bells?
Favorite collectible?


----------



## Caius

This is gonna be a long podcast.


----------



## Sholee

ZR388 said:


> This is gonna be a long podcast.



it can be split into multiple ones
how frequently do you guys plan on having podcasts? monthly? weekly? whenever you feel like it?


----------



## Justin

Yeah, we're not going to do 20 questions in a single episode, neither are we going to answer every single question.

But I am happy we have lots to choose from here, keep it up guys.


----------



## spamurai

What are you guys and girls currently studying/working as?

Also, are there plans to be able to reorder collectibles under our avatar or display more of them, in the future, seems more and more are becoming available?

I'm looking forward to the next Podcast


----------



## Lassy

What jobs/studies do you have?

Only question I thought about, otherwise if you guys are comfortable enough to show yourselves, it would be could to see like a 'react' the staff episode xD (like the staff react to anaconda as said previously, but it wouldn't be a surprise to you guys if you saw the vid already :B)


----------



## Cory

What is your favorite otp on the forums?


----------



## Hipster

How does it feel to be apart of the forums ?


----------



## oath2order

Lassy said:


> What jobs/studies do you have?
> 
> Only question I thought about, otherwise if you guys are comfortable enough to show yourselves, it would be could to see like a 'react' the staff episode xD (like the staff react to anaconda as said previously, but it wouldn't be a surprise to you guys if you saw the vid already :B)



http://oath2order.tumblr.com/post/96623424476/honeyimaunicorn-oh-my-god-look-at-oath2orders

I don't know why @Lauren is obsessed with my butt.


----------



## Lock

-My first question was answered in the last podcast-

Do you think TBT has greatly affected a major percentage of Animal Crossing players? Like which AC animals have been popular throughout the duration of this website? 

Has anyone played Tomodachi Life? If so, are there any interesting Miis or relationships on yer island?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

What game has the staff been playing a lot of recently and how would you rate it?


----------



## Bcat

What is your favorite movie and why?


----------



## Tessie

Can I be in the next Podcast pls? I'll be a special guest who isn't a staff PLEEEEEASE


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Tessie said:


> Can I be in the next Podcast pls? I'll be a special guest who isn't a staff PLEEEEEASE



No...?


----------



## brownboy102

How are you guys today, or every day?


----------



## ryan88

Wow this is my 4 k post already!

Do any of the staff play animal crossing?


----------



## LambdaDelta

I demand a rap-off


----------



## Prof Gallows

Remember to post *questions* guys.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

I want a...........I don't know what's your top 10 favorite anime.


----------



## Aradai

Mario or Sonic?


----------



## Murray

what is ur favourite sanic game also why is sanic the best


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Will there be a Halloween contest this year?


----------



## Princess

What are your thoughts on Nintendo implementing paid DLC?
What are your thoughts on Nintendo making all these crossover DLCs?


----------



## Justin

Heads up, we'll be recording our next episode fairly soon!


----------



## Locket

Justin said:


> Heads up, we'll be recording our next episode fairly soon!



Can't wait!


----------



## Tessie

can tessie be in the next podcast?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

With the fair probably happening around the time frame of the next podcast, how many Staff Members (or guest stars) have actually gone to a fair? And what was your favorite thing to do there?


----------



## Murray

What is your favourite flavour?


----------



## Bluedressblondie

Isn't the Bell Tree Podacast dead?


----------



## Franny

Bluedressblondie said:


> Isn't the Bell Tree Podacast dead?



it probably is, seeing as the last it was heard of was months ago.


----------



## oath2order

Or maybe they're waiting a while for new stuff to come around? It's been slow with news from Nintendo.

You could just as well say the Bell Tree Direct is dead.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

oath2order said:


> Or maybe they're waiting a while for new stuff to come around? It's been slow with news from Nintendo.
> 
> You could just as well say the Bell Tree Direct is dead.



Majora's Mask, N3DS XL and the great Amiibo crisis isn't enough to talk about?????! /s


----------



## Prof Gallows

Tom said:


> Majora's Mask, N3DS XL and the great Amiibo crisis isn't enough to talk about?????! /s



Nope.

But I could talk about the new Dark Souls 2 re-release and Bloodborne for an hour if you really want a podcast.


----------



## Jas0n

We need to make PC gaming more relevant on the forum and then I'll have tons to talk about on the podcast!


----------



## Murray

Jas0n said:


> We need to make PC gaming more relevant on the forum and then I'll have tons to talk about on the podcast!



no not allowed nintendo only!!!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Prof Gallows said:


> Nope.
> 
> But I could talk about the new Dark Souls 2 re-release and Bloodborne for an hour if you really want a podcast.


I would be game with that, I thought you guys were pretty much using it as a general gaming podcast anyways.



Jas0n said:


> We need to make PC gaming more relevant on the forum and then I'll have tons to talk about on the podcast!


 Start with Civ V nights and revive TBT Sims 4!!! /s (Actually no do Civ V nights)


----------



## Caius

I've always told gallows we need to record our civscapades.


----------



## Justin

I currently have no interest in hosting another podcast at least in the near future so that's one of the reasons there hasn't been one. Someone else on the staff can take it up if they wish though.


----------



## Caius

Justin said:


> I currently have no interest in hosting another podcast at least in the near future so that's one of the reasons there hasn't been one. Someone else on the staff can take it up if they wish though.



I CBA to run the bleeper.


----------



## Jas0n

Justin said:


> I currently have no interest in hosting another podcast at least in the near future so that's one of the reasons there hasn't been one. Someone else on the staff can take it up if they wish though.



Justin just didn't approve of my cursing.


----------



## Caius

Jas0n said:


> Justin just didn't approve of my cursing.



Uncensored podcast time?


----------



## oath2order

RIP TBT Podcast 2014 - 2014


----------



## Prof Gallows

Justin said:


> I currently have no interest in hosting another podcast at least in the near future so that's one of the reasons there hasn't been one. Someone else on the staff can take it up if they wish though.



Maybe. There isn't much going on right now that I can think of to talk about but if we could figure out how to break Civ games into episodes I'd be down with doing that. Not a podcast but it's something.

The problem is recording and editing software and having the patience to do it lol

And getting people together to play. We all seem to be on our own sleeping schedules at the moment


----------



## Cory

Can jeremy do a podcast by himself where he talks very softly into an extremely sensitive microphone for an hour pls thx


----------



## Jeremy

Cory said:


> Can jeremy do a podcast by himself where he talks very softly into an extremely sensitive microphone for an hour pls thx



Why are you creepy???


----------



## Cory

Jeremy said:


> Why are you creepy???



I know other people want it


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Cory said:


> Can jeremy do a podcast by himself where he talks very softly into an extremely sensitive microphone for an hour pls thx



So you mean just a solo Jeremy podcast then?


----------



## Cory

Tom said:


> So you mean just a solo Jeremy podcast then?



yes but in a soothing voice with a very sensitive microphone


----------



## Jeremy

like ASMR?


----------



## Cory

Jeremy said:


> like ASMR?



THANK YOU I KEPT SEARCHING UP QUIET RADIO SHOW NAME! YES EXACTLY LIKE THAT!!!


----------

